# jumping critique (for the pony)



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very cute! He looks like a little dynamite jumper too 
His overal confo isn't too bad, though he is quite flat along his topline so his back looks long. I think he's handsome.
And he looks so little compared to those jumps!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow! He seems to be trying really, really hard. Just look at those knees! I'd kill for a pony that tried that hard.

I'm not very experienced in the critique department, so I'll leave that to the rest.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks very athletic. But the only thing that worries me is jumping that high might me a strain. You might want to be careful to make sure he doesn't pull a muscle doing that high. Other wise he looks very willing and cute


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what a great little jumper! He has pretty good form over those huge jumps; and is certainly a brave little horse...looks to me he really enjoys it!!!


----------



## jumperfarm (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is a video of him schooling at home... this was about a year ago (I think) maybe 2


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow! What a little super star!!


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Super cute! I can't believe how high he's jumping. I don't have much to say on his jumping form but you said he's a welsh-cross right? In the video he looks like he's got some interesting knee action, like the kind I've seen on Hackney ponies. That might not do him any favors in the hunter ring, but he's certainly a fantastic jumper pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ac0015 (Dec 29, 2010)

aw what a cute little guy  and im not really into critiquing but jumping looks like its no problem for him. seems like hes got springs for legs


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I love how he's like "come ON, let me GO!!!!" He definitely enjoys what he is doing. 

Wasn't that one grand prix jumper only like 14 hh? His name is slipping my mind atm, though!!!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I love how he's like "come ON, let me GO!!!!" He definitely enjoys what he is doing.
> 
> Wasn't that one grand prix jumper only like 14 hh? His name is slipping my mind atm, though!!!


Little Teddy O'Conner. =,]


----------



## jumperfarm (Jan 7, 2011)

Romantic Lyric said:


> Super cute! I can't believe how high he's jumping. I don't have much to say on his jumping form but you said he's a welsh-cross right? In the video he looks like he's got some interesting knee action, like the kind I've seen on Hackney ponies. That might not do him any favors in the hunter ring, but he's certainly a fantastic jumper pony.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes, your right he would not do well in the hunter ring!! haha that knee action would leave all of the judges scratching their heads. He is just a pony jumper.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Haha. I saw a little hunter Hackney pony once. I thought it was adorable and your guy reminds me of him - though, yeah, the judges didn't think so. He had the squarest little knees too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

I love his ears when approaching an obstacle... he is so cute ^_^


----------



## jumperfarm (Jan 7, 2011)

eventerwannabe said:


> Little Teddy O'Conner. =,]


 
I don't think Theodore O'Conner did Grand prix level stuff... He did eventing but not Grand Prix level show jumping.


----------



## TheEquestrian22 (Jan 10, 2011)

Knees are near perfect. Lokks very nice over the fence. only thing would be to have his back arched a little more.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

What a little powerhouse! The only thing I would be concerned about is his cross cantering in the video. Either lack of training or possibly soreness would be in my mind. He is a super star though and I kind of want to steal him.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

jumperfarm said:


> I don't think Theodore O'Conner did Grand prix level stuff... He did eventing but not Grand Prix level show jumping.


Teddy, an Arabian/Shetland/Thoroughbred cross was small for an event horse, but was incredibly athletic and competitive. He was named 2007 USEF Horse of the Year after winning individual and team gold medals at the Pan Am games. He placed third at Rolex Kentucky last year, and sixth in 2008. 

So guess not grand prix (?) but definitely "top competition!"...good feat for a 14.1 hh pony!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You can definitely tell he's a pony looking at his canter stride, lol. He's a stellar little jumper, the only thing I can thing of is some flatwork schooling to keep him steadier coming at the jumps and to orevent him from cross-cantering. The rider really has to grab his face, so working a bit on that can really help. Otherwise you have to grab his face and drop him over the jump, then grab him again. What a cute little pony though!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I know he didn't do Grand Prix, haha. I assumed that that was who mom2pride was talking about though. Maybe I was wrong, but that is the only really famous pony that comes to my mind when I think of high level show jumping/eventing.


----------



## jumperfarm (Jan 7, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> You can definitely tell he's a pony looking at his canter stride, lol. He's a stellar little jumper, the only thing I can thing of is some flatwork schooling to keep him steadier coming at the jumps and to orevent him from cross-cantering. The rider really has to grab his face, so working a bit on that can really help. Otherwise you have to grab his face and drop him over the jump, then grab him again. What a cute little pony though!


 
Yes he has a very short stride, and he is actually known for it... haha. I know if appears he pulls a lot but he is actually a very easy ride (bouncy) but does not pull. He has a very unorthodox way of going and I get that response all the time, til they see the pony go then they see it.


----------

